# 
,,   -  /    ,            (. 350),    3500    ().,      3850.           /.
 .     .       350.       3850.  3500     ????

----------


## eka8853

> 3500    ().,


   ?     350 ?

----------


## mvf

> .       350.       3850.  3500     ????


50 - 62 :: 3850 ::   
51 - 50 :: 3850 ::   
62 - 76 :: 3850 ::  
76 - 51 :: 3850 :: 
76 - 90 :: 350 :: 
51 - 76 :: 350 :: 

  /   006.

----------


## .

*eka8853*,               ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## eka8853

> eka8853,              ?


 



> (. 350),

----------


## .

.

----------

> ?     350 ?


.    ",        .       ,       (54-  22.05.03.)
        . "

----------


## mvf

-   .

----------

> -   .


 .     3850,       350 .     ?

----------


## .

.

----------

> .


  ,         .         .  .    ?

----------


## .

.

----------

> .

----------


## barraguda

,          .                .       ,       ,    .

----------


## Pasaran

> ,,   -  /    ,            (. 350),    3500    ().,      3850.           /.
>  .     .       350.       3850.  3500     ????


   ,    3850.00,     350,     ???

  3850

  350  
    .


   ,   ,  ,   , ?? =)

PS:     ()   .
    -   , ,  ,        . 
    ..

----------


## .

> ,    3850.00,     350,     ???


  .     ?     ,    350     .    ?  :Wink: 



> PS:     ()   .


   .        .     ?   54-   359 ?

----------


## Pasaran

> .     ?     ,    350     .    ? 
>    .        .     ?   54-   359 ?


           3500 ?
  ,    ???

      ,  ,      .

      ?..... :Hmm: 
    ,     ,   .


PS:     ....     10   =(

----------


## .

> 3500 ?


   .      .   ,   .

----------

> .      .   ,   .


     ,      ,  ,      ,   ,       ,     .       ,     ( ,    .)

----------


## .

> ,      ,


          , ?            .       .   
     -         .

----------


## Maria Vl

! 
   .  - ,  .     / . 
    " "        (      +   ,        ). 

 .2.     8  2006 . N 134 "           " (   18  2010 .) 

 /       (       )                 ()        -  

:     ,      ,     tys

----------

